# Metastatic  Colon cancer



## codedog (Mar 24, 2010)

Is The dx code for metastatic  colon cancer 197.5, or DO i code it as a primary. ? Somehow I am secound guessing myself? thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 24, 2010)

There is an AHA coding clinic regarding this and I believe it is the M-J 1985 one.  If you have a vague state like metastatic colon ca.  Then if this is more common as a primary site then you code it as primary with unknown secondary (199.1).  If this is a site that more common as a secondary site (like bone) the you code a metastatic ca with unknown primary (199.1).  Colon ca is more common as a primary so use the code for primary colon ca with unknown secondary(199.1).


----------



## codedog (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Debra, you helpled me me a couple of times besides this one. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 25, 2010)

*How does YOUR doctor define "metastatic"*

Some doctors would use the term "metastatic colon cancer" to mean that the Colon CA was primary, but had metastacized to another location.

Other doctors would use the term "metastatic colon cancer" to mean that this was the secondary site and some other CA was primary.

Check with your doctor as to what s/he means by the term ... get it in writing as part of your office protocols.  This will help not only you, but other current (and future) coders in the office. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels.


----------

